# combat knives or training blades forum ?



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2001)

We got one.  

http://www.martialtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=27

Perhaps we can redo the description text to be a little more inclusive?


----------



## jaybacca72 (Nov 18, 2001)

maybe we talk you hsots into adding a knife forum due to the fact it is related to martial arts and not to mention me be a knife maker(apprentice).there are alot of people that like knives on this board that i personally know and i would think the discussions would be plentiful.whatcha think?
jaybacca


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 18, 2001)

Jaybacca

Thats a good idea.  I think I have seen an area for bladed weapons here somewhere.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

Has anyone heard of the No LIe Blade, it marks you when you get touched by the blade.  tey are between $60 and $80 american but they are a good idea.


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

Here are the sites for more info:

www.nolieblades.com 

http://www.nolieblades.com/ART/Product1.jpg


----------

